# FS: Synodontis Petricola



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I have Synos for sale @$10 each or $8 each if you buy over 5.1 1/4"-1 1.5" in size.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump it up


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Lots of nice Synos left


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

In box full


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Inbox emptied


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Let's bump it


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy Halloween bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Many sold and quite a few left.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice healthy fish. Mine are growing fast. Free bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Lots sold. Only smaller ones left. 1"-1.25".Ill drop $1 for each fish at this size.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

These are great! Bump


----------

